# Do men need foreplay?



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Assuming that you are getting your ideal amount of sex - not sexually starved or frustrated - do men prefer any kind of foreplay in general? Specifically I am talking about leading up to the bedroom, like you hear women being "wined and dined" before sex. Or is a simple, "hey, come here a second" sufficient? LOL. Do you ever desire to be romanced in any way and if so, how?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I pretty much get an erection as soon as my wife gives me "the look"


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I pretty much get an erection as soon as my wife gives me "the look"


Yup


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Yes, the effort of getting there makes the whole thing worth while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Absolutely!
I want to be teased, chased and allowed to wind up for something great.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Well equipment wise no, my wife says ok I'm g2g.

Still though, I enjoy sex a lot more with foreplay, I find every part of sex is much more enjoyable. Even if foreplay is just laying next to each other naked talking in bed. Pretty much any kind of lead up sex is good.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Im just difficult sometimes, I need to feel seduced... I desire seduction, I have feel like I'm torn between raw human emotion clashing with idea that I'm subtly being commanded to perform...

But alas... Wife is not a seducer, she's very verbal and direct


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

No, I want to be treated like the dirty s!ut that I am.

Heck, I don't even need words. 

Reach for the zipper and I'm ready to go.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Initiating would be more than enough 4play for me!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

don't need it but very much desire it.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess I should have elaborated....

Those of you who said you do desire seduction (outside of the bedroom), what exactly do you want to happen? What would be your ideal lead up? 

I am fishing for ideas here...!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

great question.


I would love to come home to my wife in a sun dress with nothing on under it. with her beautifull smile and an I can't wait to please you attitude. 

But.....................


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

kag123 said:


> I guess I should have elaborated....
> 
> Those of you who said you do desire seduction (outside of the bedroom), what exactly do you want to happen? What would be your ideal lead up?
> 
> I am fishing for ideas here...!


My wife can do/wear pretty much anything if it involves her looking into my eyes and showing genuine desire for me.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I asked my H and he said, "No." I laughed! Just laughed because he may not need it but I bet he enjoys it too


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I would love anything. A tease, a text, a grope, you name it...


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Hmm, I'm starting to think I am a thread killer around here... :'-(


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh yeah that reminds me. Apparently I am a freak but I LOVE my nipples sucked on...


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

wait frustr8dhubby posted *crickets*


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

The wife doesn't waste her time. She wants to hurry and get it over with.

I LIKE and NEED the foreplay. I like to lok forward to sex


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

This is a major difference with my wife and I. She climaxes very quickly then is done. 

I like to to last a while. I find that the overall experience is much more satisfying and enjoyable if there is foreplay.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband wants to be seduced. He LIKES and NEEDS it. As far as what I do it varies and he's game for all it. I just use my imagination and try to make sure to change it up so it doesn't get boring or predictable.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I think when things are clicking in my life, accomplishing things, having fun... then life itself is foreplay.

Without foreplay I definitely can't come out and play, when I was younger and things were not clicking I didn't need much coaxing, but nowadays I seem to need something to light my fire, once its burning everything clicks again...


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

So what kind of things do you guys like? Im talking about before clothes come off. A certain word, text, a special meal, something she wears or doesn't wear?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Sometimes yes and sometimes no. We both may just want our craving satiated. Other times, she'll tease me all day (i.e. saturday morning -sat evening) while we're going about business (meals, cleaning, errands etc). Anticipation can do wonders.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

If you calling giving him a little blue endurnz pill foreplay?


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

ANY kind of interest is greatly appreciated. EFFORT makes all the difference in the world. It's what makes mere sex a life-altering (magical emotional) encounter.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It all starts when we wake up in the a.m.......

Smiles, pats on the butt, flashing, innuendos, texting, tongue, "accidental" rubbing, no panties, touching yourself through your clothes, making a date/time to meet for bone jumping.... 

ALL OF IT!

and more


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Do I need foreplay...no.

Do I want foreplay...hell yeah. It certainly makes things a lot more fun.

As to what we do for foreplay. I consider every look, every touch, every word to be foreplay. Well, with the exception of he telling me the toilet is clogged again. But my imagination can even work with that if need be.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes. I like it lots. I like lots.

I like it almost as much as the orgasm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> So does my dh. So I don't mind feeding. lol


Dinner then flossing


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Foreplay/ no foreplay= if we are getting wild frequently, I need more to get the libido going. If it's been a couple days, all she has to do is look in my direction! 

Nothing hotter then all day playing around- some sucking, fingering.... A few times come up behind her and start kissing her neck and shoulders, then do her hard and fast from behind until I'm almost there, then stop and walk away for awhile....

Makes it SOO intense when we finally finish!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

kag123 said:


> So what kind of things do you guys like? Im talking about before clothes come off. A certain word, text, a special meal, something she wears or doesn't wear?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A naughty / suggestive text.

Let him know your wearing your sexiest bra and panties combo - or no panties.

A kiss on the neck in passing.

Walk up - give him a long kiss - and a quick gentle grope!

Lick your lips - toss your hair - wink - flirt like you did before you got married!

Do something nice for him - like cook his favorite dinner and offer to do the dishes while suggesting he relax and unwind.

A back rub.

The list is endless!

Geeze - getting myself all hot and bothered just talking about foreplay!!!


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

My husband is up for anything but also loves to often include a back rub. He LOVES them. I think it is the relaxation thing

Do you guys agree?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Clearly everyone is differernt on this matter but, I have to elaborate on this one some more.Personally, I find the greater the foreplay the better the orgasm at the end. Plus, for me the feeling I get when I am actually very aroused close to cumming is almost as pleasurable as the ejaculation itself. As someone else mentioned the starting/stopping…

If you google male multiple orgams or edging you will find about men who practice this whole thing including myself. If you are not at least trying this and incorporating it you are missing out. I had read about this years ago and it is truly and unbelievable sensation. I would right a psudo -novel about this but, I have kids/job and other responsibilities to make a priority but, wanted to share. 

I am trying to find a way for my wife to better incorporate this whole thing into our practices. Anyone who has figured this out please respond


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

We have to do foreplay. The lady take awhile to get her juices flowing.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> So does my dh. So I don't mind feeding. lol


:/


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TEASE = Essential for me

I love the thrill of the hunt!


----------

